# Any help with identifying whether our dog is working line?



## Kristiina Paloheimo (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello

I have a 3,5 year old male GSD, rescued at 6 months old. He is quite small at 26kg / 57lb, but the vet is very happy with his weight. Very high energy, high prey drive. Strong herding instinct, and also very intelligent. Ergo he is a handful, but because he is a very good natured dog all I need to do is keep him excercised physically and mentally. 

Have recently begun to wonder if he is a working line dog, as several older people from France and Germany have said he looks like "the oldfashioned dogs" that were around when they were younger. One couple said he could have plucked straight out of their rural village in Germany many decades ago. That combined with the need for a lot of exercise and stimulation, has got me thinking. Is he just a gsd mix breed who happens to look "oldfashioned"?

That said, I take care of him as if he is a working line, as it works and keeps him happy and content. He is such a good dog!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks like west German showline or mostly so to me. The diagonal black markings on his sides are almost identical to our last wgsl, he was a coatie like your GSD. That's my guess, beautiful boy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Agree, WGSL.


----------



## Kristiina Paloheimo (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you both of you! Will look more into pictures/videos of the west german showline. Would be interesting to know his lineage, but alas that will remain unknown.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Fluffy boy! Just to add, I agree with the others.


----------



## MOzak (Aug 21, 2018)

Lovely lad. Hello from a fellow WGSL owner ??


----------

